# Cute/funny bunny shirt



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.teefury.com/ <-- Today only!







Just thought it was cute.... Believe it or not, I'm allergic to rabbits! Haha they are like the bunny in Monty Python and the Holy Grail for me!


----------



## Isa (Jan 26, 2010)

Really cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## sammi (Jan 27, 2010)

Were you the one that first posted about teefury when they had the tort flying on the rabbit? I bought that shirt and now I'm addicted to teefury! I love it!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha yeah that was me


----------

